# Tecate - Daniel Reveles



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anybody live near Tecate? I am friends with Daniel Reveles who lives just south of Tecate. I have had no replies to recent e-mails and wondered whether he was alright or maybe passed away - he was over 80.

Daniel wrote a number of humorous books about life in the area as well as working for the film industry in Hollywood.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Reveles


----------

